# A few pics from the frog room..



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I finally got a new camera and have had a few days to mess with it so I thought I would post a couple pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet solartes!!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics as always! But we need some new ones of the new frog room and your amazing tanks... =)


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Awsome frogs that look like they have some nice vivs their living in. How about some full tank shots to drool over


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

You have a really nice collection. Love the pics....


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone..
Michael and Gecko- the main frog room is not done yet so here are a couple of pics of the corner of the room that I have finished.. When I finish the room I will post pics of each tank and the room as a whole.. Let me know what you think! 

Chris


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

How much longer before you're done with that frog room? You've been working on it for a while now.... I'm excited to see what it looks like when it's done!

Looks like that man creek is doing its job. I'm glad I had an extra one for you!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow that room looks great! It's so organized and clean... and for some reason I really like the color of the walls...


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jake - I am trying to get both frog rooms done by the end of summer.. I am on track but we will see..

Chris- I am glad you like the room! I was tired of having a chaotic frog room so we put some extra effort into making the new room as clean as possible. As for the paint  I had two gallons from when the room was originally painted, so I figured why not make the stand match the rest of the room!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice Chris, I love that picture of the variabilis and the nancy.


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice vivs... can we get sum full shots of each please???


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Jake - I am trying to get both frog rooms done by the end of summer.. I am on track but we will see..


WHOA! I missed something. I _have_ to have missed something. Both frog rooms? As in, two frog rooms? Last time I checked you only had one that you were working on. Where's the other one?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Devanny! Glad you like em!

Jake- you have seen both rooms - the spare bedroom that had the start of a wall unit is coming along too! it is now where I keep all my tads, froglets, and larger bodied frogs. 

1210- ill post some tank shots tonight!


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

excellent look forward to seeing them!!!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice! Not only are your frogs beautiful but your vivariums are gorgeous as well! I also love the efficiency of that setup. Frogs on top. Flies on bottom. Everything neat and tidy . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

We're in the process of doing something similar. Did you use and fans to get rid of heat from the lighting?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Marina! Its nice to have all the flies out of sight and out of smell...  No more fly cultures spread throughout the house! 

Glen, I have one large oscillating floor fan that is directed towards the front of the Vivs, and one smaller fan in the corner (void space) of the stand. It points straight up and blows stagnant hot air caught in the stand up and out.. I also don't start the light cycle til later in the day so temps never really get a chance to climb..

here are a couple pics of some of my tanks..

Rio's








Retics








Southern Variabilis








Variabilis








Quinqs








Intermedius


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks wonderful. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I recognize some of those tanks! I was priveleged enough to see a bit of the build for that Rio tank.

Looks great! Keep it up.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow you hav a brilliant collection of darts love the solartes i think they are, the red ones lol.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Really awesome room... Makes me want to rethink mine! 

Do you have any automated drainage/misting? It looks SO clean.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Really awesome room... Makes me want to rethink mine!
> 
> Do you have any automated drainage/misting? It looks SO clean.


Thank You! I do not have any drains, they all have water features with access to the false bottom and pump.I know its kinda archaic, but I just fill cups from the water feature to lower water level/water change. No misting system yet. I may go that route someday, but for now its the big and mister!


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Tuckinrim8 said:


>


Lovely pics, frogs and room. What the frog in the above pic?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

chrism said:


> Lovely pics, frogs and room. What the frog in the above pic?


Thank you! That is a Quinquevittatus


----------



## tateg (May 9, 2009)

what are the dimensons of your exo's and how many tricolors do you have in one tank? 1.1?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

very nice and clean look, I would have guessed they would have been fully automatic, are your with light? it doesn't look that way, they would benifit from some light. 

anysways very nice tanks!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

tateg said:


> what are the dimensons of your exo's and how many tricolors do you have in one tank? 1.1?


I have every size of exo aside from the smallest 12x12x12. I have a group of four tricolor in an 18x18x18 cube. They are a 2.1.1 and it looks as if the unknown is a male as well. 



frogmanroth said:


> very nice and clean look, I would have guessed they would have been fully automatic, are your with light? it doesn't look that way, they would benifit from some light.
> 
> anysways very nice tanks!


I think you are asking if the flys are stored with lights? I was planning on adding a flourescent but have yet to do so.. thanks for the compliment!


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

The retic is awesome always one of my favorites.


----------

